# My Little Rescue, Buffy UPDATE!!!!



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, you can read about little Buffy's story at the three links below but I also wanted to update her story. She has settled in with her two sister maltese and her yorkie brother quite well. She is a real lover and kisser and we are just delighted we were given the chance to adopt her. Yes, there were some problems and I will post them in the dental section but I just wanted to share how far she has come to being the little beauty she is. Thanks for looking.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...36130&st=15

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...93&hl=buffy

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...17&hl=buffy

Here is Buffy as she is today after being with us since July 4th, 2008


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Buffy is beautiful!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She is a beauty :wub: :wub: I'm glad to hear that she's settled in so well!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Carol,
You are the best person :wub: , Buffy I know is soooooooooo lucky she has you, your consistent and loving and ever so patient (I know this personally  )She has come such a long way with you as her mommy
She turned out to be a beautiful little princess :wub: I know the kind of care you give to ALL your babies and you go above and beyond for them, they always look so clean and so well taken care of.
I applaud you for taking Buffy in and turning her life around, I admire that.. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, I'm so happy for all of you!
xoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl Buffy is. :wub2: She is such a lucky little girl that you have found her to be her mommy. :tender:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

There is Miss sassy hips! :wub: She looks nothing like the poor little baby they dropped off at my house months ago! You have completely turned her around. :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Buffy would be a perfect poster girl for Rescue!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awww, she looks so beautiful :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Buffy is absolutely gorgeous and looks so well-adjusted! arty:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for all your positive comments. She has turned out to be a real gem of a girl........WE JUST LOVE HER!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is one GLORIOUS , creature of GORGEOUSNESS :heart: . What a magnificent effort . Sarah


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Happy new life Buffy. You are one lucky girl!! :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh doesn't she look beautiful!!! Besides looking gorgeous she looks so contented and happy! I had missed seeing two of the above threads ... thanks for including them!!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Buffy is just beautiful


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Buffy has turned into the princess she was meant to be. :biggrin: She is a beautiful girl. I love the last picture. She looks so trusting and happy. Bless you.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG she is absolutely precious. What a gorgeousl little fluff. :wub:


----------

